# Because you dont always have time for a 7 course meal...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

What's your favorite fast food???

I know, I know...and I try not to eat it that much either...but sometimes whan you're pressed for time, it's a good option...and let's face it, sometimes you just crave greasy junk food...

Personally I enjoy Chipotle...even though the burritos must weigh about 2 pounds each...as far as fast food goes...they're kind of tough to beat...

honorable mention would have to go to Jack in the Box and White Castle...


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Patty and cocoa bread, or a slice coming in a close second.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Patty and cocoa bread


OMG...I wish there was somewhere close by where I could get this...every now and then I have to drive out to Oakland (about a 25 minute drive from where I am) just to stock up on patties...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Chorizo and egg burro.


----------



## srschirm (May 4, 2007)

Definitely Sonic!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Left overs from my own kitchen, usually coked by me.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Chipotle isn't bad.

Burritos in general. Tacos from La Taqueria. Good pizza.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rally's/Checkers for me. My wife loves Sonic and Qdoba.
When we are in California, we always go to In and Out.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

+2 for Chipolte

a good beef with sweet, wet.
a couple of Chicago style dogs.
a sack o' Slidders


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I second Chipolte, I was impressed that some of the Los Angeles area locations have decent beer. Alas, not so locally.

There's a tiny Detroit chain called El Charro's that has outstanding puffy tacos.

Whole Foods Market has some really fantastic ready-to-eat stuff.


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

If I answer this question, my nutritionist will give me 30 lashes. But I have heard that some people find the "make your own burrito" at Seattle Cafe to be pretty good.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> What's your favorite fast food???
> 
> I know, I know...and I try not to eat it that much either...but sometimes whan you're pressed for time, it's a good option...and let's face it, sometimes you just crave greasy junk food...
> 
> ...


Isn't fast food even lower-class than buffet?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

patbrady2005 said:


> Isn't fast food even lower-class than buffet?


I still maintain that buffets are the absolute bottom of the barrel...but..if you say so...although fast food is nowhere near as unsanitary and disgusting...and that really isnt saying much...


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I have been avoiding fast food for the last three months as I gear up for marathon training season. I started with a nutrtitional detox and continued eating better and avoiding fast food (not that I frequented it that much), dropped 25 pounds. Makes it much easier to run and the sub 4' marathon or 340-345 maathon will be in sight this fall. Therefore, at present I will say a La Madeline salad is my fav.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> What's your favorite fast food???
> 
> I know, I know...and I try not to eat it that much either...but sometimes whan you're pressed for time, it's a good option...and let's face it, sometimes you just crave greasy junk food...
> 
> ...


I rank a fast food place by the flavor of its food, and amount of indegestion I get after eating it. McDonalds, KFC and Taco Bell make me the sickest, unless I stick to their breakfast menus which aren't that bad. Jack In The Box doesn't make me as sick, but the food usually tastes like nothing. Worst of all is Carl's Jr. -- one of the great mysteries of science is how a company can put so much fat and salt into a burger and still wind up having it taste like absolutely nothing.

In 'N Out ranks at the top of my fast food choices, with Wendy's coming in at a distant second.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I would have to say Qdoba beats out Chipotle.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Being from the South,I have to say Chick Fil A.I pretty much hate all other fast food,save Subway.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

srschirm said:


> Definitely Sonic!:icon_smile_big:


I can't tell you how much I love Sonic. The closest one to me here in Brooklyn, however, is in Charlestown, WV. Whenever I get a chance to drive down south or out west, I make sure to stop and eat there. How good is the Cherry Limeade...even in diet.

I actually called their 1-800 number to complain. I told them that they advertized nationally yet the closest one to me is an 8 hour drive! They said there were no plans to expand to the NE...bastards!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I try to avoid fast food as much as I can, do I limit myself to the following. To me, fast food brugers are a wate of time, money and calories (if I want a really good one, there are a few restaurants in town I'll go to):

Sonic (tater tots, diet cherry limeades and banana shakes)
Chipotle (burrito bowl)
McDonalds (Egg McMuffin)
Arby's (Turkey and Swiss Market Fresh sandwich)


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Never heard of Chipotle*

Baja Fresh is the choice Mexican fast food here.

I dig White castle cause it's the best. Also, that's where I got my briefcase.







complete with thirty yummy sliders inside.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Burger King Whopper if really stuck, but the pre-fab Eggs Florentine at Starbucks will win if I am near one. Sadly, they will deep six this option soon. (Did they really make the stores smell funny, and make people buy less coffee? Huh?) Bill


----------



## saraht (Aug 26, 2008)

I find fast food tasty but not healthy:icon_smile_wink: Anyways, I do eat lots of eat, and it hasn't put a mark on my weight yet. I like Hamburgers and fries, McDonalds or KFC's.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll say Salsarita's for a burrito but only their pulled pork if you enjoy pork. Five Guys for an awesome burger, and Jersey Mike's or Firehouse subs for a descent sandwich.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

A slice of sausage pizza at Don Pepe's in Penn Station. As pizza by the slice goes, it's surprisingly good.


----------



## skillet (Aug 28, 2007)

Nothing beats a late-night run to Krystal (the South's version of White Castle) for some Krystal Chiks and Corn Pups.


----------

